# Hobby Jobbies II (PM 1340 Carriage, Cross Slide, Compound Lock Levers)



## bretthl (Feb 10, 2019)

This has been bugging me for some time on my Little Asian Lathe.  I had originally installed some adjustable handles from McMaster Carr but they were always in the way.  I used socket head cap screws (with the knurled heads), ground to length for timing and press fit.  The brass pin on the cross slide lever is slip fit and held in with CA in the event I need to remove the lock lever.

Unlocked -




Locked -


----------

